# Females Masterbating



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

I have a question about Lucas (14 month old female cockatiel.) Lucas hit sexual maturity a few months ago. She started umm.. masterbating in her cage. At first I'd move things around so she couldn't do it but now it seems she always finds a spot. I am doing everything I can to prevent her from ever egg laying lol. I was wondering though... do cockatiels masterbate for pleasure or is this something I really need to stop if I want to keep her free from egg laying as long as possible? If I allow her to do it, is it making her hormones go all crazy? Will that tell her body to lay an egg? Or is it nothing to worry about?

Lucas was DNA tested therefor is for sure a female. Just wanted to add that lol.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

She could be masturbating just because she likes it. I had a cock lovebird who would hump his rope perch. Every. Day. He would go to town on that bad boy. But for some reason, I let him. He didn't get any more aggressive, or show bad behavior, so I just let him. 

If you feel she is getting hormonal, then I start hormone control. And it's great to see you back on here! I was just thinking about you


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Lulu is actually a male. She masterbates at least daily, usually more. I let her because there's no aggression. I also don't have to worry about the possibility of eggs. 

Hopefully others have thoughts about allowing a female to do this? 

And thanks! I figured if take a break because I felt like I upset a couple of people. I'm back now though.


----------

